# i need help



## thefishman (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a penn 950ssm with 30 lb test. Should I change the line to 20lb and what kind of line should I use? Also is it real windy?


----------



## thefishman (Jul 2, 2009)

thefishman said:


> I have a penn 950ssm with 30 lb test. Should I change the line to 20lb and what kind of line should I use? Also is it real windy?


 its for king fishing


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

20 or 30 either one should be fine... I use 20 but some of my friends use 30 with about the same results. Tight lines!!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

thefishman said:


> I have a penn 950ssm with 30 lb test. Should I change the line to 20lb and what kind of line should I use? Also is it real windy?



I like to use power pro braid. It has the diameter of 8lb test and the strength of 30lb and you can get allot more on your reel too.


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

20 lbs i use ande's works good!


----------



## thefishman (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks for the info


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

With spinnin' gear, I ALWAYS use a ball bearing (I use Sampo at minimum) swivel. Make sure it is welded ring and not split rings. With split rings, the line will work around to a spot where it is against an end of the ring's wire and chafe/cut off. I will use fluro for most leader making but have needed wire a few times.

Brent


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

x2 on the flouro. It's a bit pricey, but you'll get more fish than the other folks using mono leaders. x2 on the braid. Fishing from shore, you'll want to be able to cast farther, and the braid will FLY!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

you got that right about braid man thats some killer stuff you can horse anything in on that line


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

I use the 20 lb myself and it is plenty for fighting the 'big ones'.


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

power pro barid # 30 pound on my penn 850ss and 950 ss 750ss have #20 power pro braid #15 power pro on my penn 650ss and #10 on my penn 450 ss . have landed many kings on my penn 750 with #20 braid from my boat . If your going to fish off the pier or jetties i would go with the #30 braid just for a little more insurance . I have found with the braid the best knot to use is a uni if your attaching it to mono use a double uni very simple knot but very strong . I have all ways run mono changed to braid about 2 yrs ago and never looked back


----------



## captjeffelder (Jan 1, 2011)

I would go no more than 20# on the mono and whatever on braid, the main thing I consider is more line the better. You dont want to have too stiff of drag when catching mackeral because they tend to get foul hooked and have thin skin. best of luck


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

captjeffelder said:


> I would go no more than 20# on the mono and whatever on braid, the main thing I consider is more line the better. You dont want to have too stiff of drag when catching mackeral because they tend to get foul hooked and have thin skin. best of luck


power pro 20 lb braid is the Diameter of 6lb mono 
power pro 30lb braid is the diameter of 8lb mono
power pro 40lb braid is the diameter of 10lb mono
power pro 50lb braid is the diameter of 12lb mono
power pro 65lb braid is the diameter of 16lb mono
power pro 80lb braid is the diameter of 18lb mono
power pro 100lb braid is the diameter of 20lb mono
power pro 150lb braid is the diameter of 30lb mono

I run braided because on a penn 850 ss with mono can hold only 175 yards of 30 lb . when i put the braid on i back filled the spool with approx 75 yrds of mono then tied on 500 yards of braid so on a real that suppose to hold 175yrds of mono i have about 575 yards of braid /mono .

I agree I like having more line when it comes to kings cobia or what ever especially when fishing off the pier most people want to horse them in and get them on the pier i prefer to let the kings and cobia run me as far out as possible and wear them down out a couple hundred yards from the pier then bring them in once there tired out you can land them with no problem plus there not getting tangled in other peoples lines .


----------



## DieselShark (Aug 6, 2010)

*braided*



thefishman said:


> I have a penn 950ssm with 30 lb test. Should I change the line to 20lb and what kind of line should I use? Also is it real windy?



well, for a 950ss pen I assume you are fishing for bigger game.... well with that being, you could get you some braided line...braided line is very strong, abrasion proof and its thinner... It may be 65 pound line, but its as thin as 15 pound mono...

for a 950, you could fit at least 400 yards on it...

my best advice, would be to use 65Ib power pro braided....


----------



## jamessig (Oct 3, 2007)

I assume you're using #30 test mono. If you want to stick with mono, I would recommend respooling with #20 for a little extra distance casting. Personally I would use braid and keep it at #30 test, it will cast much further than mono, your reel with hold more than twice as much line and you're not sacrificing any strength.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats a pretty big reel for most mackerel. You can use it for cobia, tarpon, med sharks, monster kings or you can also set it up for jigging. Mono is usually best if fishing off piers and bridges due to the number of lines in the water with you, but its mostly preference of what works best for you. A good compromise is to back the spool with 250-400 yds of braid and top shot it with mono. You can really take some monsters that way but be sure you do a good connection between the mono and braid. Same thing with braid to leader whether you tie directly to the swivel or not with the braid. If you go all mono, I'd do 25 # momoi or big game. Braid with top shot- 40 or 50# braid, 30-50# mono top shot. All braid - 65-80# braid (mainly for jigging offshore or maybe sharks.) Hope that helps a little.


----------

